
Ask HN: Stale job posting and suggestion for getting a job at FB or Google? - ugenetics
Hi HN ,<p>I have started looking for new job and very much interested in a job at high performance organizations such as FB&#x2F;Google&#x2F;Netflix.  Amazon is also great but I have heard few horror stories. I personally know a couple of folks who were not happy when they worked for Amazon.<p>Number one issue I see is stale job posting. I bookmarked few available jobs at FB&#x2F;Google and 5 months later I still see them.  I understand some of these jobs could be for green card processing of existing employees,  however I am curious if job remains open for so long ?<p>1.  How do avoid or identify stale job postings and one that have been open for green card applications ?<p>2.  What are tips for getting job at FB&#x2F;Google ?<p>I work in analytics domain and not looking for SWE jobs.<p>If any current or former employees can shed some light on how you landed job at these companies that will be super awesome.
======
Wonnk13
This is my n=1 (me) experience. You have to know someone on the inside. Job
sites for someplace as large as Google or Apple are a black hole. I always
have a friend refer me, which at a bare minimum gets a real human being to
read my resume. I know it sounds like an advantage, but i've been rejected
more times than i've received an offer. I never felt like I got special
treatment.

------
DrScump
One motivation for fake/dummy postings is feign compliance with H-1B/L-1
constraints about having pursued legally-eligible workers already. This is
discussed in detail in:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10970166](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10970166)

(scroll down to "nommm-nommm"'s subthread for specific video evidence)

------
kele
The big companies never really stop hiring, so there's no point to close a job
posting.

